# 3lbs of free Mazuri



## Az tortoise compound

Just for fun and to test your skill.....
We have recently switched up our webcam on our homepage at www.arizonatortoisecompound.com. The first person who can identify what (2) species are being broadcast will win a 3lb bag of Mazuri shipped at no charge. I will post the correct answer and the Winner's name afterward.

It might take awhile, they are both pretty shy


----------



## Fernando

awww i'm at work and the webcam won't show!!!


----------



## jeffbens0n

I am going to guess marginated and russian.


----------



## TortieLuver

Oh, I just went on-line to the site and am unable to view, as it is telling me "missing plug-in" and that I can't access since I don't an Internet plug-in to view. I'm guessing since I have a wireless router that I can't view it????


----------



## Fernando

TortieLuver said:


> Oh, I just went on-line to the site and am unable to view, as it is telling me "missing plug-in" and that I can't access since I don't an Internet plug-in to view. I'm guessing since I have a wireless router that I can't view it????



No I believe you have to have "ActiveX" plug in. Which is a type of software to watch some live streaming webcams. Your internet browser should tell you how to download or a pop-up should have showed on your screen.


----------



## pdrobber

how many chances do we get? and I think I saw someone checking temps just before  either that or someone was aiming a gun at your torts.


----------



## Torty Mom

My guess is a star and a radiated. I can barely see creeping around in the very back!!


----------



## coreyc

indian star & egyptian


----------



## jeffbens0n

ok I am going to change my guess...its blurry but it looks like a radiated....and i cant see anything else...radiated and a star tort?


----------



## pdrobber

I think corey is right since they're the "featured products" but I'll say indian star and leopard. If I could I would have said egyptian and indian star. maybe give out a 2nd and 3rd place? 2 lbs and 1 lb?  if not, indian star and leopard are my final answers.


----------



## John

I say platynota and radiata


----------



## Angi

Indian Star and Egyptian. But I am late because I was trying to get the web cam to work and then it messed up my computer.


----------



## Az tortoise compound

pdrobber said:


> how many chances do we get? and I think I saw someone checking temps just before  either that or someone was aiming a gun at your torts.



Ha! Ha! That was me checking temps I was not trying to rob them or anything. I didn't know I was on camera. I say three guesses each should suffice.

A few of you are halfway there No one has guessed both correctly yet.
Keep 'em coming.....


----------



## Balboa

I've looked a few times today. All I ever see is some uneaten greens and mazuri LOL 

so apparently I need to guess Brassica oleracea and Mazuri chelonius


----------



## Angi

Me too balboa. I just named the torts listed I thought maybe it was a trick question.


Me too balboa. I just named the torts listed I thought maybe it was a trick question.


----------



## HarleyK

Indian star and hermanns???


----------



## jeffbens0n

How about radiated and a spider tort?


----------



## coreyc

Indian star & pancake??


----------



## pdrobber

indian star and greek


----------



## Az tortoise compound

jeffbens0n said:


> How about radiated and a spider tort?



Winner! Winner! Did you see them or just guess correctly?

Radiata and Pyxis a. arachnoides 

Please PM your shipping info.

Thank you all for playing along!


----------



## jeffbens0n

Sweet!! I saw the radiated yesterday afternoon, I never saw the spider that was just a guess!


----------



## cueboy007

I knew it!!
When I saw the radiata, I knew the other one must come from the same environment, either a spider or ploughshare or another radiata!! Because you never mix tortoises from different areas.

No wonder I couldn't see the other spider, because they hide all the time.

Great context, I want more.


----------



## pdrobber

congrats Jeff


----------



## Az tortoise compound

Well, the pyxis finally decided to make an appearance. She is on camera now, taking a bit of a soak


----------

